# Toe-up socks



## kathiebee

Made my first toe up sock on the small round 24 peg loom. Since I was having a problem with the other way thought I would give it a try. Worked great since there is no joining involved, but I had to redo the top three times because when I cast off it was too tight to get over my heel. Finally used the E-wrap cast off and it worked, but I ended up twisting a few stitches when I tried to fix it. The next one should come out fine.


----------



## granny1

looks good!


----------



## KatyNora

That is so good, kathiebee!  You've inspired me. I'm a rank beginner at looms, but I'm also a rank beginner at socks in general, so I might as well try to learn on the loom. Can you share the source of the pattern you used? Thanks.


----------



## kathiebee

KatyNora said:


> That is so good, kathiebee!  You've inspired me. I'm a rank beginner at looms, but I'm also a rank beginner at socks in general, so I might as well try to learn on the loom. Can you share the source of the pattern you used? Thanks.


http://www.rostitchery.com/2006/10/toe_up_sock_on_.html
this was on another page, I started out with that, but it didn't really explain it, so I found another one, that I used. I printed it out but can't remember where I found it. I will search some more, and post it if I do.
Found it. www.socks-socks-socks.blogspot.com
Once you get to the page type in knifty knitter in the search block. It should take you to the pattern I used.


----------



## kathiebee

Just finished the second toe up sock.


----------



## Jen

they look really good...so much more comfy than cinched toes


----------



## SylviaC

Well, I am going to try that. I have some nice soft brown yarn sitting there waiting.


----------



## KatyNora

They look so good!! And thanks for posting the links. I have bookmarked them and added to my ever-growing to-do list. Must knit faster! :lol:


----------



## realsilvergirl

Nice!


----------

